# NS shows that they don't care about their employees



## Acela150 (Mar 4, 2019)

Today the Railroad community was in outrage when hundred if not thousands of "CT's", or Conductor Trainees were furloughed from Norfolk Southern. 

As a former NS employee I can say this. NS should be disgusted with themselves. They went out to hire these folks just to show them the door. Many people will relocate for these jobs. BUT... With that being said I can also say that many of these CT's may have dodged a bullet. NS is an absolutely horrible outfit to work for. I can't begin to tell you stories of how many times that I or fellow co-workers were harassed by train masters for just trying to do their job. A former co-worker was fired from NS cause his cell phone was in his back pocket and when he was dismounting the engine he bumped something and it turned on. This was observed by a "Sat team" whose job is to find safety violations and fire employees. Who wants to work for a company where their are people whose job is to find you doing something wrong and fire you for it. 

NS has committed to cutting 3,000 jobs by the year 2021 and 500 by the end of this year. Why? To target their operating ratio at 60%. In English? More money for the company and their bosses who don't care about the people who actually do the work.


----------



## daybeers (Mar 5, 2019)

Thanks for writing about this: I probably wouldn't have known about it otherwise. I always thought it was CSX with its terrible "precision railroading" that was the worst Class I, but I guess I'm mistaken.


----------



## OBS (Mar 5, 2019)

NS has always had a reputation for being among the worst when it came to monitoring employees for potential rules violations.


----------



## LookingGlassTie (Mar 9, 2019)

Just because you CAN fire an employee doesn't mean you SHOULD.     :excl:


----------

